# NC Outlaw Minis (m-chassis) @ TRD Raceway, Salisbury NC



## mep (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm posting this thread to make it 
known that TRD Raceway in Salisbury NC will now be the home track for our 
ever-growing RC series -> _NC Outlaw Minis_.

*-> TRD Info here:*

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153214&highlight=trd

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187811&highlight=trd

. . . . . 

*NC Outlaw Minis:*


This series was created to bridge the gap between 
the super-strict TCS(Tamiya only) M-chassis rules & 
the overly-technical 10th-scale Touring Car class. 
The Outlaw series is geared towards the driver who 
is looking to have maximum fun in a low-stress 
competition. All 10th-scale Mini cars are legal, 
including FWD, RWD, and AWD... any brand, any 
chassis configuration. We run black can Mabuchi 
Sport-tuned RS 540 motors, & ANY m-chassis 
hop-up parts & tires from any manufacturer are allowed. 

. . . . . 

*Current class rules can be found here: *

http://ncminis.gigacities.net/

. . . . . 

*Race details & schedule:*

We will be meeting at TRD every other 
Sunday to race, starting on December the 23rd, 
2007 

- Test & Tune 9:30AM-2PM 
- Race starts between 2-2:15PM 

- There will be three 5 minute heats & 
one 8 minute main 

*Tech inspections will be performed after each race 
as needed... cheating is not tolerated. 

*There will be other classes running on the same 
day, & you will be required to turn marshall for the 
other classes at least once between each heat * 

- Race fee = $15 prepaid before the event 

- Practice only fee(non-racing track fee) = $5 
mandatory if you put your car on the track! This fee is 
waived if you pay the full race fee. 

. . . . . 

We always have a good time when we get together & 
run our Minis. There's about 8-10 guys involved in 
the series now, & the class is still growing steadily 
every month. Contact me or post here if you have any 
questions regarding the series or parts support. I 
hope to see some new faces at the track! 

Mitchell


----------



## mep (Dec 17, 2006)

Current road course layout :thumbsup: 










Handout AMB tranponders are available also!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Place looks awesome! Good luck guys.


----------

